# Food Safety News - 03/05/2022 Questions loom as FDA remains quiet on investigation into infant formula outbreak



## daveomak.fs (Mar 5, 2022)

*Questions loom as FDA remains quiet on investigation into infant formula outbreak*
By Coral Beach on Mar 05, 2022 12:05 am
Parents, consumer groups, and a congresswoman want to know why it took the FDA months to begin investigations into infant formula after learning of the beginning of a cronobacter outbreak that has seen at least five babies develop infections with two deaths under investigation. The Food and Drug Administration has yet to answer many questions... Continue Reading


*Imported chicken linked to Campylobacter cases in Estonia*
By News Desk on Mar 05, 2022 12:03 am
Imported chicken meat products pose a higher risk of Campylobacter infection in Estonia than domestic poultry, according to a study published recently. Researchers found that Campylobacter prevalence and counts in fresh broiler chicken meat was significantly lower in samples of Estonian origin compared to those from Latvia and Lithuania. In the study, 429 chicken meat samples of Estonian, Latvian,... Continue Reading


*Government test shows listeria contamination in jerky; recall initiated*
By News Desk on Mar 04, 2022 06:54 pm
Boyd Specialties LLC of Colton, CA, is recalling 1,634 pounds of ready-to-eat (RTE) jerky products that may be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced today. “FSIS is concerned that some product may be in consumers’ pantries. These products should be thrown away or returned to... Continue Reading


*Dollar Tree recalls all Family Dollar products because of rodent infestation*
By News Desk on Mar 04, 2022 03:32 pm
Dollar Tree Distribution Inc. is recalling certain products purchased from Family Dollar because of potential exposure to rodents. This recall comes after last month’s FDA warning to consumers to throw out products from Family Dollar stores in a number of categories, including human food, because of a severe rodent infestation in a distribution facility in... Continue Reading


*Some of Walmart’s Great Value tortilla chips recalled because of metal pieces*
By News Desk on Mar 04, 2022 03:04 pm
Great Value brand chips sold by Walmart stores are under recall because there may be metal pieces in the product. According to a notice posted by the Food and Drug Administration the corn tortilla chips have a best-by date of May 23, so there is concern that consumers may have the product in their homes.... Continue Reading


*Congresswoman demands answers about investigation of infant formula outbreak*
By Guest Contributor on Mar 04, 2022 02:45 pm
Editor’s note: U.S. Rep Rosa DeLauro, D-Conn, sent the following on letter March 3 to the Inspector General of the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services in relation to the ongoing outbreak tied to several infant formulas. The Honorable Christi A. Grimm Inspector General Office of the Inspector General Department of Health and Human... Continue Reading


----------

